# Überbelichtung ausgleichen (ISO 400)



## campasa (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Tutorials-Gemeinde,

durch einen fatalen Fehler in der manuellen Einstellung habe ich bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mit der ISO-Einstellung 400 fotografiert.
Da ich die Fotosession nicht wiederholen kann, rufe ich Euch um Hilfe.

Ich arbeite mit der Student CS4 Edition (Photoshop).

Durch einfach Helligkeit herunterziehen funtkioniert es nicht, ebenso wenig wie an der Gradtationskurve zu justieren.
Zudem haben die Bilder einen Blaustich, den ich aber vielleicht durch selektive Farbkorrektur reduzieren könnte.

Da dies eine Fotoserie wird, bin ich für jeden Tip, jede Empfehlung, jeden Erfarhungsbericht sehr dankbar!

Falls wer Lightroom vorschlägt, so werde ich mich auch damit (einer Trialversion) auseinandersetzen.
Alles hilft, wenn es nur diese Überbelichtung reduziert.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe und konstruktiven ANtwortn!

Grüße 
C.


----------



## Sprint (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn es RAW Bilder sind, kannst du beim importieren die Farbtemperatur ändern und damit auch den Farbstich entfernen. Da kannst du dann auch noch was an der Helligkeit ändern. Sind es JPG Dateien, kannst du sowohl per Gradationskurve als auch mit Lichter und Schatten die Helligkeit reduzieren und z.B. mit den Variationen den Farbstich.
Generell gilt aber daß nur da, wo noch Zeichnung, also Bildinhalt, vorhanden ist, auch was repariert werden kann. Wo nur noch weiß ist, bleibt es weiß bzw. einfarbig.


----------



## chmee (13. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar, wenn *RAW* vorhanden, kannst Du über den RAW-Import (Camera RAW - Plugin für Photoshop) die Helligkeit um bis zu 2 Blenden runterschrauben und auch den Weissabgleich korrigieren.

Bei *JPG* erstmal den Weissabgleich machen (zB über Tonwertkorrektur und Graupipette), danach zB mit Tiefen/Lichter wieder ein bisschen Zeichnung reinholen. Es gibt noch mehr Möglichkeiten.

mfg chmee


----------



## campasa (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo Sprint,

die Bilder sind im jpeg-Format.
Das Schrauben an der Gradationskurve ist leider eine ungeeignete Krücke, da die Farbverfälschung bleibt.
Die Info mit dem "weiß bleibt weiß" ist hilfreich!

Ich habe jetzt mit Tiefen / Lichter etwas modifiziert und zudem den Hintegrund durch den Gaußschen Weichzeichner gezogen.

Na ja, besser so als gar nicht. Ich muß auch mit kleinen Veränderungen zufrieden sein.

Falls jemand noch Ideen zur Problemlösung hat, immer her damit!

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße

C.

@chmee: Was ist die "Graupipette"?


----------



## Sprint (13. Juli 2009)

Die Gradationskurve hat auch nichts mit den Farbverfälschungen zu tun. Da geht es nur um die Helligkeit / Zeichnung. Außer du würdest jeden Farbkanal separat bearbeiten, macht aber auch keinen Sinn. Der Farbstich ist sinnvoll nur über Farbtemperatur zu machen.


----------



## campasa (13. Juli 2009)

Nun habe ich mit Tiefen-/Lichtveränderungen gearbeitet, selektive Farbkorrekturen versucht, die Gradationskurven gezupft und es sieht noch immer nicht besser aus.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## campasa (13. Juli 2009)

Hier noch ein anderes, bei dem ich mit Weichzeichner,Scharfzeichner und Rauschfilter versuchte die Farbstörungen zu egalisieren.

Hat jemand einen Tip, wie es noch zu lösen sei?
Das Ergebnis bis jetzt iat zu gelbstichig und sieht zu schwammig aus.

P.S.: Sollte ich meine Problemstellung vielleicht eher in die Photoshop-Rubrik schieben?


----------



## Sprint (13. Juli 2009)

campasa hat gesagt.:


> Nun habe ich mit Tiefen-/Lichtveränderungen gearbeitet, selektive Farbkorrekturen versucht, die Gradationskurven gezupft und es sieht noch immer nicht besser aus.
> 
> Was meint Ihr?



Da heißt es einfach weiter üben. Noch einfacher ist es, wenn du das Bild über Camera-Raw öffnen kannst. Z.B. über den Umweg über Bridge. Da kannst du dann direkt Einfluß auf die Belichtung, Farbtemperatur usw. nehmen. Das hier ist innerhalb einer Minute entstanden.
Weiß aber nicht, ob die Edu Version das hat. Ansonsten gibt es aber noch andere, kostenlose Raw Konverter, mit denen du das auch mal probieren kannst.


----------



## campasa (13. Juli 2009)

Hey Sprint,

Du bist ein Schatz! 
Das Camera Raw Tool ist klasse!
Retten, was zu retten ist.
Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe


----------

